# TBT's Halloween 2020 Event: Closing Ceremony



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

Our two-part *Halloween 2020* event has officially come to a close. Firstly, we would like to say thank you to everyone who participated in any of the four spooky events we hosted over *October 24th - November 2nd 2020*. We hope that you all enjoyed yourselves! Today we are presenting all of the information you have been waiting for regarding prize distribution, staff favourites, and what to do with your leftover egg currency.


*Halloween Prizes Have Now Been Distributed*​
The prizes for our *Confectionery Crypt* event were distributed on October 31st, meanwhile the *A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor *and *Trick or Treat* event prizes were distributed as this post went live. You will not have received a notification when you received your prizes, but you will be able to confirm receipt via your *Inventory* for collectible prizes or your *Transaction Log* for forum bell prizes. Any collectibles received will be set to *Active* and *Hidden*, which means you will have to manually unhide them in order for them to be displayed on your posts.


*Eerie Star Potion Reveal*​Throughout October the recipients of our Mail Box Prize Packs from The Bell Tree Fair 2020 worked together to brew the newest entry to our well-loved potion collectible series. Today we are happy to announce the result of everyone’s contributions to the cauldron: the *Eerie Star Potion*!




This teal potion, topped with a blue star, has just been distributed to everyone who participated in our *A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor* event as well as the four lucky winners who managed to snag one through our *Trick or Treat* raffle. If you won an Eerie Star Potion collectible in both of our events then congratulations - you get to keep both!


*A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor Winners*​
We received 167 chilling entries to our _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ house exterior decorating event. All of the entries were presented to the TBT staff team where each of us nominated our top fifteen entries. The votes were tallied and here are the five entries that came out on top! They will each receive a *Dusty Scroll* collectible in addition to the new *Eerie Star Potion* above.








*Dusty Scroll Collectible Winners*
Ginkgo
Heyden
Hououin Kyouma
Lavamaize
ReeBear


*Confectionery Crypt Winners*​
The candies for our *Confectionery Crypt* event were distributed on October 31st, so check your *Inventory* to see what colour candy you won if you haven't already! Congratulations to the five people who guessed the exact number of candies contained within the three jars! Each winner received a rare *Dark Candy* collectible:




*Dark Candy Collectible Winners*
NefariousKing
LunaRover
Aliya
neoqueenserenity
pyzehs


*Halloweaster Egg Hunt Winner*​
Over 200 people participated in our *Halloweaster Egg Hunt *between October 31st and November 2nd 2020. Thanks to everyone's efforts, all of Zipper's eggs were found and Halloween was rightfully returned to Jack and The Woods spirits. The first person to find all twenty-five eggs was *seliph*! He walked away with the coveted* Golden Egg* collectible.




*Golden Egg Collectible Winner*
seliph


*Transfer Your Leftover Egg Currency to Bells*​
Many of you will still have some egg currency leftover from our* Halloweaster Egg Hunt*. You can now trade in your leftover eggs, at a rate of *13 bells* per egg, by clicking on your egg amount and going to the *Transfer* tab. Select *Bells* from the 'Currency to transfer to' drop-down menu and then enter the amount of eggs you have remaining in the *Amount* field. After this click the *Transfer* button to complete the transaction.





*The Woods Theme and Halloween Backdrops*​
It has been fun seeing the forum all dressed up for Halloween! However, all good things must come to an end and now we must say goodbye to our spooky forum theme, The Woods board, and the three Halloween backdrops. While it is always sad to see The Woods go we promise it will return again in future!


*Magical Fireworks Collectible Updated for Guy Fawkes*




The fifth of November is Guy Fawkes Night: a holiday observed primarily in the United Kingdom that is commemorated with bonfires and fireworks displays. This is why we have decided to bring back our *Magical Fireworks* collectible in a new yellow and orange colour scheme to mimic a bonfire! If you have one of these collectibles in your inventory from our Red Balloon World Tour event then you will see it has now been reactivated. If you are celebrating this holiday in real life please wrap up warm and stay safe!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you all staff for hosting this; I had a lot of fun!

I predicted correctly that the eerie star potion would work wonderfully with the moonlight egg; I love it!


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2020)

look mom im in the bulletin


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks to all the staff for the wonderful events!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 5, 2020)

wait is the potion able to be traded :0


----------



## mogyay (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to the winners, all super inventive! and congrats to seliph again ily

and congrats to my firework who is finally back out yay, happy november 5th everyone, i can hear fireworks in the background as i write this


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 5, 2020)

Amazing job to the winners, and thanks staff for a wonderfully spooky event


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2020)

The new potion is gorgeous!  It's actually my favorite color IRL.  Thank you for this super fun Halloween event, staff


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks again to the staff team for all the hard work they put into another amazing event  

Eerie star is cute tysm. Fun idea  just trying it out


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners and thank you staff for hosting even though the TBT fair was only a few months ago. ​


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 5, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait is the potion able to be traded :0


Hope so. Sorry just not my colour


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 5, 2020)

Ayyyy awesome!!


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 5, 2020)

The potion turned out gorgeous and the fireworks are back!  Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 5, 2020)

potion is gorgeous, good job staff and thanks so much for the fun event!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 5, 2020)

The potion goes so well with my blue star fragment!!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 5, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Hope so. Sorry just not my colour


i’m kinda it lmao i wanna confirm because i wanna buy one more


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 5, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners!!  And thank you staff for hosting! These events have been so much fun! My first Easter Hunt at TBT (even though I've been around since 2016 oops ) and it was so stressful! I loved every bit of it 

Thank you for all the marvelous prizes! I have to say, going back to the default banner after spending a frightfully long time in The Woods is extremely jarring haha!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to the winners! and the potion looks so lovely  but this return to a bright tbt theme is gonna take some getting used to..
ty to the staff for everything!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 5, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i’m kinda it lmao i wanna confirm because i wanna buy one more


It does say able to gift beside it? New at collectables


----------



## Coach (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the really fun event! Wow, the potion turned out so well.


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you staff, the Halloween event was fun! Congratulations to all the winners!
...Looking at the forums in the normal theme now doesn’t feel right, aha.


----------



## lieryl (Nov 5, 2020)

the potion it is giftable :0

anyways ty staff so much for all the fun events! i’ve enjoyed every single one of them  congrats to the winners as well <33 i used to dislike the spooky vibe but all the entries really blew me away TT


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 5, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait is the potion able to be traded :0



Yes, the eerie star potion is starting off as giftable since so many have gone out during this event. Happy trading


----------



## Amilee (Nov 5, 2020)

this event was really fun! the egg hunt was an amazing suprise ❤ 
im also really proud of us pack prize winners that we created a really nice collectible and not some dirt brown color haha
it was really nice to work on it together and how everyone was kind about each opinion


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2020)

It was fun to be a part of the new potion brewing. It turned out really good!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to the Manor winners! You guys really know how to decorate, wow!
I was freaking out back in the crypt and completely forgot to congratulate my fellow crypt winners, congrats to you all as well!

A huge thank you to staff for making this event happen, even when they deserved the rest of the year off for having thrown a huge fair just last month. Thanks a bunch! If you didn't I wouldn't have had the chance to win the Dark Candy, which was once an unattainable dream of mine. _I will forever cherish it, I swear on that. _

This event was incredibly fun and it's not only thanks to the staff but also the wonderful community here. It was helluvalot of fun joking around and talking with everyone that went ahead and interacted with me during the _999th post gets a dark candy_ and _everyone is living on the same island_ threads. Big thank you to you guys as well! Hope I made a few people laugh from my silly antics during our time in the woods. 

Definitely looking forward to next year and the next event! Goodbye Woods. _Goodbye Wix, I'll miss you most of all._


----------



## Nougat (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks staff for another fun event! Love the new potion, it's so pretty


----------



## Sara? (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to the winners    !!!



PS: the  Eerie Star Potion is super cute  !!!


Cant wait for xmas, this was my first event and i feel so much more mentally  prepared for the next event . Tyvm for the magnificient event staff, it has been real fun


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2020)

thank you staff for the event!! i got a jack collectible thank you!


----------



## Asarena (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!
The new potion is so pretty!
Also, the site looks weird to me now that The Woods theme is gone. I never realized how bright the default theme is


----------



## Azrael (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so happy to see the fireworks make a return!

This is event was very fun! Thank you staff for doing another event right off the heels of the fair!

I love the Eerie Potion! And I loved the way you guys involved members on the forum in creating the potion!


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

i’ll probably never be the same after that egg hunt LMAO but ty staff for putting this event together! i can only imagine how exhausted ya’ll are and so now, just try to take it easy and have yourselves some rest; you deserve it. i’m incredibly grateful for my new egg collectibles + eerie star and they almost make up for the halloweaster stress! thanks again, everyone; this was super fun and congrats to all of the winners!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2020)

Despite me not participating in the first half and only the second half, it was nice that you came through and hosted these events.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Hanami (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to all the winners and thank you staff! i love the eerie star potion


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to all the winners ♡
and this eerie star potion is absolutely stunning  such a pretty aqua green color!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2020)

How rude for me not to congratulate the winners, and so, I will.

Congrats winners!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 5, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The new potion is gorgeous!  It's actually my favorite color IRL.  Thank you for this super fun Halloween event, staff


It looks PERFECT with your lineup!!  it's my favorite color too!!


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners!!! This Halloween event was sooo much fun!! Halloween and Christmas are my two favorite holidays, I'm sad to see the Halloween event go, I'm excited to see how the Christmas event will be.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners and a big thank you to the staff for hosting this. Coming so soon on the heels of the Fair, I know it was a lot of work. We really appreciate it!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 5, 2020)

One questions, I read that, if we had extra eggs we could cash them out for bells but since this was my first event i dont know where i can cash it out. Have anyone with extra eggs cashed theirs yet ?explaining me how to cash it ?   if you have would you mind.
 Thank you guys


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 5, 2020)

*does a happy wiggle* thank you staff for the dusty scroll (and for organising the events as a whole ahhh it's been vvv fun)  congrats to all the other winners too

Also I'm in love with how the eerie potion came out and v happy i got to be a part of the cauldron ~

(oh no do I need to banish my cursed Pietro avatar now spooky season has ended)


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats winners!  And many thanks goes out to the staff again for such an enjoyable event. I seriously appreciate all the time and effort you put into the event.


----------



## oak (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! I'm blown away by the Halloween set ups. Please share you secrets of how you took such nice faraway pictures of your houses in NH


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 5, 2020)

Sara? said:


> One questions, I read that, if we had extra eggs we could cash them out for bells but since this was my first event i dont know where i can cash it out. Have anyone with extra eggs cashed theirs yet ?explaining me how to cash it ?   if you have would you mind.
> Thank you guys


You need to tap the "Eggs" field in the shop menu where you previously had to redeem the puzzle codes and where you can see the ranking of whoever currently has the most eggs, and then go to "Transfer"

EDIT: tfw you get ninja'd by a mod with a better explanation than yours


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

Sara? said:


> One questions, I read that, if we had extra eggs we could cash them out for bells but since this was my first event i dont know where i can cash it out. Have anyone with extra eggs cashed theirs yet ?explaining me how to cash it ?   if you have would you mind.
> Thank you guys


The instructions on how to do this were written in the first post - complete with pictures. Please see the quoted section below. 



Vrisnem said:


> *Transfer Your Leftover Egg Currency to Bells*​Many of you will still have some egg currency leftover from our* Halloweaster Egg Hunt*. You can now trade your leftover eggs, at a rate of *13 bells* per egg, by clicking on your egg amount and going to the *Transfer* tab. Select *Bells* from the drop-down menu that appears and then enter the amount of eggs you have remaining in the *Amount* field. After this click the *Transfer* button to complete the transaction.


----------



## amemome (Nov 5, 2020)

the new potion is so nice!! thanks for hosting a fun event!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting such a fun event!   I think it's been three years since I participated in my last Halloween event? So I'm really happy I could be around for this one! I even got to experience my first egg hunt which I... did not expect to happen now but hey, I'm definitely not complaining! I'm really glad I got the cobweb egg, and the eerie star potion turned out lovely! I'll definitely need to try and create a lineup with such a beautiful collectible.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm soo happy that the potion was a participation prize for one of the events. It's so pretty!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The instructions on how to do this were written in the first post - complete with pictures. Please see the quoted section below.




Must have missed that, upside   , tyvm for the reminder


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 5, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> *does a happy wiggle* thank you staff for the dusty scroll (and for organising the events as a whole ahhh it's been vvv fun)  congrats to all the other winners too
> 
> Also I'm in love with how the eerie potion came out and v happy i got to be a part of the cauldron ~
> 
> (oh no do I need to banish my cursed Pietro avatar now spooky season has ended)



Pietro is always in season, don't worry. ​


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 5, 2020)

Sorta bummed I couldn't secure a Dusty Scroll from A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor, but also not surprised, as it was kind of hard to figure out items for the front yard proper that would've been visible with the fencing and camera angle. Sort of had to rely on the background to pick up some slack too. Also sort of regret not having a proper costume like a lot of the other participants, but I had supposed there might have been a possibility for a costume contest in Part Two of the event before the Halloweaster Egg Hunt was revealed and I didn't want to use the idea early. Not that I figure it would've mattered all too much, as the winners' submissions were far more eye-catching and detailed.

Regardless, congratulations to all of the winners. All of you set a nice, elaborate scene and deserve the recognition for your effort. 

Still kicking myself regarding the Confectionery Crypt since, if I went with my first guess, I would've only been 1 off and earned a Pink Candy (and that's probably the closest chance I'll ever have to get one). Went with a second guess and wound up with Pierrot Candy, but I'm still happy with that since I didn't get one last year, so it worked out in a way. 

Going to miss the Halloween backdrops.

The Halloweaster Egg Hunt was fun and the selection of egg collectibles is quite nice. Congratulations to seliph on solving all 25 clues and puzzles and acquiring the Golden Egg. 

Thank you to everyone on the Staff involved in the festivities for giving us another happpy Halloween.


----------



## Fye (Nov 5, 2020)

congrats to the winners and thanks to the staff for all the events! The potion looks amazing and the eerie star works perfectly with the color. Also even though I'm p sure I gave myself a headache or two from staying up too late, I had a blast doing the egg hunt and can't wait for the next one!


Spoiler: my favorite egg from this year's event


----------



## Irescien (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners!
I wanted to say thank you to the staff for running such a great event, it was my first time being around for a halloween event and I guess at the same time my first egg hunt as well ! It was lots of fun :> All the egg collectibles were super nice and I love the way the Eerie star potion came out! Good job to all the people who worked on it! <3


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm thrilled to have the eerie star potion, I think it's my favorite potion yet--eerie with just the right amount of sparkle! Thank you for hosting such a fun event that was filled with surprises.


----------



## Aurita (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners and props to all the cauldron users for creating this new pretty collectible !!  Thank you staff for another wonderful event!!


----------



## Honesta (Nov 5, 2020)

This was a blast! Thank you all for hosting it! Not a bad haul for my first ever forum event and I look forward to participating in the future!! <3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 5, 2020)

All of it was so cool! The new firework color was a nice surprise too.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 5, 2020)

I have zero idea what Guy Fawkes Night is but I think it's super cool that it's being acknowledged with the Fireworks Collectable. I assume alot of the tbt staff are from United States (I know there are others in like Australia and UK?) so it'd nice to see other counties holidays being a thing.

Congrats to all winners and thanks much staff for hosting this event!


----------



## Blink. (Nov 5, 2020)

Loved the Halloween event <: and even more so loved the Halloweaster Egg Hunt! All the new collectibles look astounding


----------



## deana (Nov 5, 2020)

I think the potion turned out beautifully! And the event was super fun, I enjoyed both parts 1 and 2 and it really helped build up some halloween excitement for me. Thank you very much to the staff for this great event  ♥


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I have zero idea what Guy Fawkes Night is but I think it's super cool that it's being acknowledged with the Fireworks Collectable. I assume alot of the tbt staff are from United States (I know there are others in like Australia and UK?) so it'd nice to see other counties holidays being a thing.
> 
> Congrats to all winners and thanks much staff for hosting this event!


Less than half the current staff members are in the US. 

In other news, I miss The Woods theme...


----------



## Aliya (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you so much staff for the fun event! It was a complete surprise to see a Halloween event so close after the fair and I had so much fun. Congratulations to all of the winners too!


----------



## Dio (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you staff for the event and congrats to all the other winners as well! ^_^


----------



## Aniko (Nov 5, 2020)

Congratulation to all the winners and thank you so much for that super fun event.
Looking forward to the next  (no pressure)


----------



## samsquared (Nov 5, 2020)

the new collectibles are all gorgeous- thank you staff for putting on the halloweaster event! it was a blast participating in my first egg hunt.

congratulations to everyone who participated & won the events. i didn't get to compete, but i did greatly enjoy scrolling through the "haunting at bell tree manor" thread & looking at everyone's super creative entries.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Dang I should have been here sooner to snag a fireworks collectible!! Still I absolutely love my potion collectible!! Never gonna give it away!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I have zero idea what Guy Fawkes Night is but I think it's super cool that it's being acknowledged with the Fireworks Collectable. I assume alot of the tbt staff are from United States (I know there are others in like Australia and UK?) so it'd nice to see other counties holidays being a thing.
> 
> Congrats to all winners and thanks much staff for hosting this event!


Our team is scattered across the world! However I'm on my lonesome here in Europe.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

tysm staff for the awesome event! It was a blast!

also really liking the new potion, its even more beautiful than I imagined


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!  Thanks staff for the event.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

also @Oblivia your lineup is absolutely gorgeous and I love it sm


----------



## hunahan (Nov 5, 2020)

What a fantastic and fun event. Thank you so much for all of your work and creativity!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the events and nomination, was super fun (and stressful). The new potion looks cool as too : )


----------



## Piggleton (Nov 5, 2020)

Ahh I was caught up in irl stuff and wasn’t able to participate  the new potion is absolutely beautiful and it looked like the events were quite fun! Hope to partake in events that come up later


----------



## Maiana (Nov 5, 2020)

This was super fun to participate in, thank you so much staff! <3 <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for this awesome event! I always love the events here on TBT. I'm so in love with my new potion collectible and I'm never trading it away, that's for sure!


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 5, 2020)

Another wonderful event for the TBT history books. Was fun to poke around the forum for potential clues! 

Congratulations to the Dusty Scroll recipients, and thank you to everyone who bravely entered the woods to celebrate the spooky season with us. Your exteriors were frightfully fantastic.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2020)

IM CRYING THE POTION LOOKS AMAZING  IM SO ABSOLUTELY HAPPY AHHHH
Thank you staff for the wonderful event!!!! congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 5, 2020)

Love the potion! Thanks everyone!!

I have a question about eggs: if I decide not to cash out will it be usable for the next event with eggs or will I just lose it eventually?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 5, 2020)

scaredlittlebug said:


> Love the potion! Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I have a question about eggs: if I decide not to cash out will it be usable for the next event with eggs or will I just lose it eventually?



They will not be useable for the next egg event and will eventually disappear.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

scaredlittlebug said:


> I have a question about eggs: if I decide not to cash out will it be usable for the next event with eggs or will I just lose it eventually?


Any remaining egg currency will not be carried over into future events. If you choose not to convert your eggs to bells then they will disappear into the void.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2020)

Do eggs scramble in the void as they tend back to chaos?


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 5, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners 


Also was the firework collectable an older one that isn’t available to buy?​


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Also was the firework collectable an older one that isn’t available to buy?​


The fireworks collectible was released during our Red Balloon World Tour event (Dec 2019-Jan 2020). At this time it is not available to buy.


----------



## SarahSays (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you staff!! Super impressed with the events you put together for us. Halloweaster was a really nice change of pace!


----------



## Venn (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for a fun event! I'm glad to get my first potion!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

I still love the potion I got


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 5, 2020)

This was a lot of fun you guys! Thank you all for your awesome talent and hard work as I know it's very appreciated! 
I am so digging this potion right now. I'm very pleased at how it turned out. I also got the exact color of candy I wanted! Yay!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Im quite happy for the event !! I posted a lot on the forum and earned tons of bells and got many through trade and some from the event! I'm still pleased


----------



## Radio (Nov 5, 2020)

This was my first forum event and I had a lot of fun with the egg hunt (even if it was super hard hahaha). Thank you for hosting!


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you very much for hosting this event!  and congrats to all the winners!

It was a lot of fun and motivated me to decorate my house and island. My first egg hunt was a real challenge, but I managed to get enough for a candy corn egg and I'm happy.  The potion looks great! 

Looking forward to future events!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! Your houses look amazing!

Also, a shout out to everyone who worked on the potion collectible.  It came out beautifully!

Thanks again to all the staff for working on this event so soon after the fair.  It was fun as always.  Hope you all can get some rest now!


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 6, 2020)

Congrats to everyone! 

I wanted to make a suggestion for the next event. Could you host something related to the old game Animal crossing New Leaf? I don’t have the new game and I can’t participate in the events related to it, since this is an AC forum and a lot of people still play the old game I bet more people feel the same way as me


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I wanted to make a suggestion for the next event. Could you host something related to the old game Animal crossing New Leaf? I don’t have the new game and I can’t participate in the events related to it, since this is an AC forum and a lot of people still play the old game I bet more people feel the same way as me


The chances of this happening are low. We spent seven years hosting events for ACNL and they were rather repetitive due to the limitations of the game. From a hosting and judging perspective we were all relieved to be able to move away from it with the release of ACNH.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you so much for the lovely Eerie Star Potion!

Tis awesome! ^_^


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 6, 2020)

thank you so much for hosting this event! made halloween a lot more fun  and thank you very much 4 the new wix candy as well! it really made my day!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 6, 2020)

The preparations for the next hunt start now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2020)

Aniko said:


> The preparations for the next hunt start now.


I hope you mean on your end! We're gonna go hibernate.  

On that note which of you clever clogs was the first to realise that I told you we were going to sleep until EASTER after the TBT Fair? ;D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 6, 2020)

Aniko said:


> The preparations for the next hunt start now.


*No. Not another one*


----------



## Aniko (Nov 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I hope you mean on your end! We're gonna go hibernate.
> 
> On that note which of you clever clogs was the first to realise that I told you we were going to sleep until EASTER after the TBT Fair? ;D



Yes, it's just for the participants to the egg hunt. The best way to find eggs is to come everyday and watch new posts. Like this post may contain an eggs later, we never know, or it may be in the posts where the mods keep saying Christmas is cancelled. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



Milky star said:


> *No. Not another one*



NOT NOW. We have months to patiently wait and study, they don't give away their precious eggs just like that.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 7, 2020)

A little late to the party, but thank you staff for planning such a fun set of events for us (especially the surprise egg hunt)!  Wish I had participated more personally, but life has its way I guess.  Congratulations to all the winners as well in getting some super cool collectibles!


----------



## Valzed (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you to the staff for the super fun Halloween events! Thank you to the creators of the new potion collectible! It's really beautiful! 

Congratulations to the winners!!

(Goodbye to The Woods! Hello, piercing brightness.)


----------



## Corrie (Nov 7, 2020)

The eerie star potion looks great! I was following the thread for a bit and am happy to see a beautiful creation you all came up with!


----------



## ``` (Nov 7, 2020)

It was truly amazing to participate in the Halloween events this year! A huge congratulations to the winners of the contest and a big thanks to the staff members for the Halloween festivities!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for this wonderful event. Looking forward to what you all have in store for the holidays.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 8, 2020)

Congratulations to all of the winners and participants! We had a lot of fun coming up with this event and seeing what you all would come up with!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Also, lmao I just got the NSO app, and I will never get the clue for NookLink lol.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

I got 12/25 for the egg hunt. It was a lot of fun and please forget to turn off the search feature again for the next one!


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm half expecting Zipper to hijack Christmas and make it about eggs too at this rate


----------



## Fye (Nov 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I'm half expecting Zipper to hijack Christmas and make it about eggs too at this rate


snow bunny egg


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 10, 2020)

@Vrisnem Um, any plans concerning removing the eggs?


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> @Vrisnem Um, any plans concerning removing the eggs?


We haven't forgotten!  It just isn't the very top of the to-do list right now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 10, 2020)

No keep the eggs I like seeing I have 0 eggsss


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No keep the eggs I like seeing I have 0 eggsss


You're banned.

But good to know, I'd hate having them til next summer lmfao


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2020)

so was guy fawkes a historical sack of **** like columbus? (though maybe not in the same way)


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> so was guy fawkes a historical sack of **** like columbus? (though maybe not in the same way)


That's one way of putting it but, yes, pretty much! Effigies of him are often burned on the bonfires.

If people hadn't noticed already: Zipper has taken off with all of the unspent eggs, the evidence of our hunt has been removed from threads, and the fireworks have gone poof.


----------

